# post your CPU speed



## del9800 (Aug 8, 2011)

HTC thunderbolt running gingeritis 1.3 overclocked with setcpu.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

del9800 said:


> HTC thunderbolt running gingeritis 1.3 overclocked with setcpu.


That missed call on your status bar is probably from reality, better answer it next time. 

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

But you didn't post your cpu speed. Mine is 245 to 1.0 on latest bamf release.


----------



## del9800 (Aug 8, 2011)

How's this*


----------



## del9800 (Aug 8, 2011)

"hotelmrrsn said:


> That missed call on your status bar is probably from reality, better answer it next time.
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Lol... Reality didn't leave a msg.


----------

